# What do you think will be illegal in the future?



## subcon959 (Aug 25, 2021)

So, people tend to focus on things that are illegal and shouldn't be like drugs etc but what are some things that are acceptable now that you think won't be in the future? I don't necessarily mean things that you personally feel shouldn't be, but things that you are sure won't be.

For example, I think at some point in the future people will look back and wonder why Zoos were ever legal.


----------



## mrgone (Aug 25, 2021)

drugs or self medicate -> loose all medical insurance and or job
mod your car  -> loose all car insurance
use a flashcart in your handheld console in public, even if you own all games -> jail (i call that cart-snitching)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2021)

Being unvaccinated


----------



## Medveitsi (Aug 25, 2021)

tobacco


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 25, 2021)

my car will be illegal, for sure. I don't even know how still is legal and still is being sold.

On environmental side, It runs on Diesel, weight more than 2 tons and is extremely inefficient. It is noisy as hell 

On safety side, it has seat-belts and pretty much nothing else, no air bags, no isofix for toddler seats, no assists whatsoever, nothing. (It has ABS but due to the gigantic tire size, it lock wheels anyway).

You still can buy this thing brand new, but the law shouldn't allow it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 25, 2021)

A favourite link at times like this
The coming war on general computation


Psst kid. I will give you ten teraflop hours on my rig. Though more seriously I wonder if history will if not repeat then rhyme when it comes to encryption (we already saw some forays there when various things like telegram started to pick up, if someone actually does a proper service then wait for the fallout on that one).


So yeah as computation gets to have some serious implications, and possibly 3d printing starts getting into serious plastics, metals, ceramics and more by those in the hobbyist/guy in a shed, never mind those playing with serious chemistry on that front. That will probably be attacked. Whether it will be barn door after the horse has bolted, or live on underground I don't know. Whether it will be weapon control or patent holders that go in hard first I don't know either but I imagine both will be present (whether unholy alliance I don't know).
Psst kid my 3d printer does hardened steel and does not have a DRM chip in it.

Anyway outright illegal is harder. Most things end up more restrictive (see what you can and can not drive on tickets from different points in time, and how much harder things get made) but that is usually more of a money spinner than illegal.
It would also depend what sort of government gets in and what their opinions on rights and freedoms are; some kind of crazy environmentalist types, resurgence in old school religious thought (debatable, though they are the only ones breeding at more than replacement rate), ascendancy of the respect my pronouns or have your collar felt set (or their lesser cousins in harms is the absolute worst thing that can happen set therefore my risk tolerance is world of cotton wool)... that could change things radically, and has done when various such things arise in places. The huge variability across what are nominally similar countries (compare the various parts of the UK, US, Canada, Australia, New Zealand... for how different that plays out and more are the same genetic stock and shared legal history/philosophy until... I have books older than the splits there).

Curious to see the fate of tobacco. Various places have banned it, all but banned it, had interesting "if you are born after this date then not for you" debates (see Russia for that one). If the various "take this pill and you will stop" gets ironed out more then that will be better still. There is however going to be serious money opposing that one.

Related to the money spinner I am also awaiting the fights between environmental types, consumer rights, health and safety, insurance, basically guilds and more as it pertains to building things; very hard to buy a bit of land and do what you like with it, some places you can't fix your own car on your own driveway, reclaimed timber is tricky to use in buildings right now, own milled timber might need a test to be used in a building, technically speaking I can design and check install of a setup measured in kilovolts on an industrial machine but if one of the bank of plugs behind my monitor goes I am not allowed to replace it, some of the things I am seeing car makers do beyond that... things related to all that will probably be a fun field in the future.
Though on cars then when AI becomes better than humans at driving will it in turn be made illegal for humans to drive outside of maybe a dedicated track?

https://rantsfromtherookery.blogspot.com/2008/02/own-geiger-counter-go-to-jail.html . That was one of New York's... actually it is not even that crazy by New York standards.

Cybernetics and biomodding. "My body, my choice" could get tested here when nerve attachment or brain reading options get better.

On drugs then some have pondered if we get proper notropics (makes you smarter drugs) what will happen then; as it stands some university types have suggested piss testing people for ADD meds. Couple that with "the encyclopaedia is literally part of my brain, can't disable it" from the previous bit.


----------



## mrgone (Aug 25, 2021)

NoSomeBody said:


> Being unvaccinated


i expect higher insurance costs or no insurance at all if you refuse an vaccinaction


----------



## Dimensional (Aug 25, 2021)

What do I think will be illegal in the future? Owning things. In the future, you will only be allowed to license things, such as homes, cars, clothes, etc. Ownership of common goods will be illegal, to ensure the big companies will always be able to take your money multiple times for things you used to only pay for once. Oh, and for you to even afford the first payment, you'll have to go into indentured servitude, but that doesn't guarantee you'll afford the 2nd payment, because minimum wage will be illegal too.

Also it will be illegal for you to use any commonly known mythological character from world history, such as Loki, Thor, Odin, etc, because companies will have successfully put a Copyright on the original versions, and not just their implemented versions for their own stories. (The rumor that Disney attempted to do this with the original Norse story/character, Loki, is false, but there's always that chance. Laws have been changing to benefit/protect the corporations more than the customers.)


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 25, 2021)

Dimensional said:


> What do I think will be illegal in the future? Owning things. In the future, you will only be allowed to license things, such as homes, cars, clothes, etc. Ownership of common goods will be illegal, to ensure the big companies will always be able to take your money multiple times for things you used to only pay for once.


I can definitely see this sort of thing as an extension of the "..as a service" model that is currently plaguing us, but I'm not sure it will go as far as being illegal. I do like the dystopian cyberpunk nature of the images that it is conjuring in my mind though.


----------



## DBlaze (Aug 25, 2021)

breathing more than a certain amount per day
no more farting either
paying for sunlight and existing in general
you're not allowed to be in the future 
to be or not to be


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2021)

Depending on which dystopia you prefer, either filming things, or turning your camera off.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 25, 2021)

I think this one is obvious once you consider it but it seems like flying drones around as a hobby is fraught with issues and will probably end up illegal.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 25, 2021)

Maybe not flying at people's houses or other private property or even a limit on how advanced a drone can be, but an outright banned of drones is too much.

Dystopian ideas aside (I know, kind of subjective), probably a near banned of all gas travel In general.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 25, 2021)

Driving a car. When cars are a lot better than you to drive, insurance companies and society as whole remove the sleepy meatbag don't do anything with the moving metal object.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 25, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Driving a car. When cars are a lot better than you to drive, insurance companies and society as whole remove the sleepy meatbag don't do anything with the moving metal object.


Truckers are some of the most dangerous jobs so I can see driving being illegal


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Aug 25, 2021)

I see things like repairable tech being illegal. In all seriousness, probably tobacco.


----------



## Seliph (Aug 25, 2021)

Capitalism inshallah


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2021)

Private use of fire, for any purpose.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 25, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Capitalism inshallah


How would you possibly ban trading of things with other people? Not to mention why would you want to? Most of human history, certainly the parts where it got better, tend to be when specialist trades with another specialist and everybody is better off than trying to roll solo.
Unless you mean post scarcity is achieved which is dubious, though everybody living in the matrix, pyschotherapy rewriting minds (you only thought you wanted a solid gold continent to yourself), or 60 people having a Dyson sphere all to themselves such that energy and any element they care to cook up can be made in ridiculous amounts by also making it a massive supercollider and star lifter. Given two of those are probably dystopias; matrix is debatable as it could be a VR utopia, I imagine "whatever mental concept the state deems against their best interests or merely just inconvenient so gets wiped" is not a particularly desirable setup as by extension implanting becomes just as easy too.



linuxares said:


> Driving a car. When cars are a lot better than you to drive, insurance companies and society as whole remove the sleepy meatbag don't do anything with the moving metal object.



Does it have to be a lot better? Most insurance companies are "exists on fractions of a fraction" creatures, even 10% better (accidents per unit distance maybe, extent of accidents... they probably have any number of metrics and sub metrics to look at) is probably living the dream territory for them.

To go with the as a service thing as well. Cars as a service can probably also increase the value extracted from a vehicle -- if the market for average family car, which represents 99% of all car sales by volume or money, is say $40000 then you have whatever profits from that plus parts and servicing for say the next 7 years (generic parts, salvage, third parties probably eating into that long before then but hey) plus maybe a trade in at some point.
This means you are only going to be able to fit say half of that worth of building into it. If instead your automated fleet of taxis can bear an upfront purchase of $100000 per unit (or more still, I am sure you can also tap/create investment trusts for this) but be raking in the monies essentially 24/7 then that changes the game somewhat more.
If that is the standard, and better than humans, then self ownership becomes hard on multiple fronts (I also imagine insurance companies making offers akin to hypercar for your compact mini car here), and I imagine even the rich types will mostly go in for premium service (fancy car at your door within 15 minutes guaranteed sort of thing).


----------



## Seliph (Aug 25, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> How would you possibly ban trading of things with other people? Not to mention why would you want to? Most of human history, certainly the parts where it got better, tend to be when specialist trades with another specialist and everybody is better off than trying to roll solo.


Not sure where you got this from. Trade is not unique to Capitalism, it existed long before and will (hopefully if our world is still intact and not destroyed by corporations) exist after Capitalism. All Capitalism did was turn trade into a method of consolidating power for the bourgeoisie, as a means of generating profit instead of meeting actual needs and sustaining society.


FAST6191 said:


> Unless you mean post scarcity is achieved which is dubious, though everybody living in the matrix, pyschotherapy rewriting minds (you only thought you wanted a solid gold continent to yourself), or 60 people having a Dyson sphere all to themselves such that energy and any element they care to cook up can be made in ridiculous amounts by also making it a massive supercollider and star lifter. Given two of those are probably dystopias; matrix is debatable as it could be a VR utopia, I imagine "whatever mental concept the state deems against their best interests or merely just inconvenient so gets wiped" is not a particularly desirable setup as by extension implanting becomes just as easy too.


I mean - specifically - post-Capitalism. Whether that be Socialism or Communism or some other yet unknown system of governance.


----------



## Jacobh (Aug 25, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> my car will be illegal, for sure. I don't even know how still is legal and still is being sold.
> 
> On environmental side, It runs on Diesel, weight more than 2 tons and is extremely inefficient. It is noisy as hell
> 
> ...



What kind of car do you have? From your description it would already not be legal to purchase new in many countries.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 25, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Not sure where you got this from. Trade is not unique to Capitalism, it existed long before and will (hopefully if our world is still intact) exist after Capitalism. All Capitalism did was turn trade into a method of consolidating power for the bourgeoisie, as a means of generating profit instead of meeting actual needs and sustaining society.
> 
> I mean - specifically - post-Capitalism. Whether that be Socialism or Communism or some other yet unknown system of governance.


I dare say we have very different definitions of capitalism, and I am not sure how many will share yours.

Likewise can communism work with people being basically hairless monkeys with lizard brains still intact? Attempts thus far it seem to fail in fairly short order, and be nowhere anybody wants to live. Removing the lizard brain and making everybody lack self interest lands us back in the 


Also is there not always going to be a trade imbalance? Someone somewhere will take that risk (on a market, on an invention, on a method of optimising workflow...), be that much smarter, be that much stronger, be that much more pretty, get a better harvest, build a better mousetrap, build a machine to build mousetraps cheaper than others and thus gain an upper hand at some level, in turn that excess gets poured into more security for them/their family/their tribe (see Dunbar's number) when things are perhaps not as nice and thus we are back into having people accrue wealth at different rates.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Aug 25, 2021)

wealth, it's only getting legal after you got a big enough wallet to bribe the communists out.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 25, 2021)

Jacobh said:


> What kind of car do you have? From your description it would already not be legal to purchase new in many countries.


this car https://www.troller.com.br/conheca-o-carro/monte-o-seu

You can buy it brand new right now, the production will halt but not because any law, they will stop because Ford is leaving Brazil and decided not to sell this factory, opting for close instead.

I think it is illegal in half of the world or more already, here it is not.


----------



## djnate27 (Aug 25, 2021)

Disagreeing with anything the government says. Even if it's clearly in the wrong.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 25, 2021)

Non-synthetic meat. Only thought of this while I was eating a steak for dinner but can imagine a time when it wouldn't come from killing an animal.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2021)

Expression.
Out of limit thinking/expression.
Self sustaining with renewable energy/own income.
Free education.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 25, 2021)

Having a difference of opinion or an opinion that's not "mainstream" or popular. Oh wait, that shit already happens, you get verbally crucified for saying you don't agree with someone


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 26, 2021)

I don't even... it could be ANYthing. I mean, I already have to pay to put a two fucking second blast of AIR in my car tires at certain locations. Like when someone first realized people would pay for water in a bottle.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Aug 26, 2021)

ScarlettJK said:


> I think in the future you will not be able to freely express your personal opinion.


I think so too!!! Well technically we already see some of it nowadays ......


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 26, 2021)

Literally nothing that's said in this thread.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Aug 26, 2021)

if things go right hopefully not liking kanye west is one of those


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Aug 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> if things go right hopefully not liking kanye west is one of those


if not liking kanye west is illegal then I am an outlaw


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Aug 26, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> if not liking kanye west is illegal then I am an outlaw


in a better world this statement wouldnt be a joke


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 26, 2021)

Maybe plastic.


----------



## CMDreamer (Aug 26, 2021)

Many things will be illegal while others won't be anymore. But the sad part of this is that most of them won't be decided by the vast majority of people all over the world, but by a very few of them deciding what's the best for us all, while really deciding what's the best for huge corporations and big international companies interests.

Where there's money involved there won't be common interests involved, but interests of a few, and those will be more relevant.

In the end, it really doesn't matter what will be legal or illegal, we will have to assent.


----------



## XDel (Aug 26, 2021)

The true meaning of love, the true meaning of free thought, the true meaning of free expression, and most importantly, the notion of eternal Truth, right and wrong, up and down.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Aug 26, 2021)

CMDreamer said:


> Many things will be illegal while others won't be anymore. But the sad part of this is that most of them won't be decided by the vast majority of people all over the world, but by a very few of them deciding what's the best for us all, while really deciding what's the best for huge corporations and big international companies interests.
> 
> Where there's money involved there won't be common interests involved, but interests of a few, and those will be more relevant.
> 
> In the end, it really doesn't matter what will be legal or illegal, we will have to assent.


good answer


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 26, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Non-synthetic meat. Only thought of this while I was eating a steak for dinner but can imagine a time when it wouldn't come from killing an animal.


Economics and gastronomics might see synthetic rule the roost (if I can grow a slab of unexercised and thus super tender steak with no fat lines other than those I want and certainly no gristly bits the size of the table for less money/space/time/pollution/slaughter issues/transport issues than even factory farming a cow that would produce less meat in total then yeah).
Tradition, religious exceptions (I can see a path for many already and much is already tolerated on such a basis) and general lack of power from the vegan and whatnot lobby to effect such a law (outside change environmental set gets a look in if cows = methane, though it is not necessarily that simple as the ability for cows/sheep/horses/pigs/[insert rest of old mac donald nursery rhyme] to reclaim land and manage it is considerable) means outright illegal is a harder sell.



Lilith Valentine said:


> Literally nothing that's said in this thread.


You don't envisage a future where
AI driving takes over from people*
"we are the only ones allowed to fix this because safety/[insert fearmongering of choice]" becomes the standard (it already is in a lot of things, or is so difficult as to functionally be that -- if nothing else see the average building permit setup and wonder if your grandfather would have had to do the same for the same job?)
a ban on tobacco happens (we have known it is awful for you for well over a century at this point, taxes keep getting higher, ages keep getting higher, restrictions keep getting greater in scope, incentives to not/to stop keep getting increased, costs of insurance if you do keep getting more, youth rates seem to be falling... a ban seems well within reason once enough of the old ones stop/die, and even more so if the take a pill and you will stop)
various types of vehicles because omissions (there are many places with limits already, and the reason the UK gets all the nice old Japanese left hand drive cars for nothing is because they become worthless there after a few years when they will never pass emissions regs).
governments trying to restrict what essentially anybody able to attach a file to an email can make from more than shit tier plastic (as it stands today $5000 would probably get me enough CNC machines, which are not the hardest things in the world to operate, to make some very nice firearms, indeed https://www.bitchute.com/video/ddLJ7uqJynwL/ and the rest of that series should probably serve to illustrate quite a bit there)
or a few other things along those lines.

There are those in this thread that seem to want to gripe about the state of freedom of speech, freedom of expression, freedom of association, freedom to do what you like and other things usually bundled with those (all under attack, and have been from various parties for decades now), the prevalence of the "as a service" model, and those that like to ponder their favourite dystopian science fiction more than might have been ideal. However there do seem to be several things posited thus far that seem eminently plausible even in an "ideal" future without some wackadoodle types coming into power and stomping all over rights in the name of their particular beliefs.


*between insurance rates, cost of what would then/soon be vintage cars, speed issues (AI driving knowing exactly what every other car to the horizon is doing can result in some serious ballet type sequences to outside observers, see also warehouse robots, which human manual control would make thousands of times less efficient at best), fuel issues, aggravations with getting/renewing a driving permit it will probably be de facto illegal, maybe resembling automatic fire guns today in the US (nothing made after, nothing imported after, has to be on our registry, and wouldn't you know the key part we are calling the fundamentals of this happens to be a consumable...).


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Aug 26, 2021)

Fun.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 27, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Economics and gastronomics might see synthetic rule the roost (if I can grow a slab of unexercised and thus super tender steak with no fat lines other than those I want and certainly no gristly bits the size of the table for less money/space/time/pollution/slaughter issues/transport issues than even factory farming a cow that would produce less meat in total then yeah).
> Tradition, religious exceptions (I can see a path for many already and much is already tolerated on such a basis) and general lack of power from the vegan and whatnot lobby to effect such a law (outside change environmental set gets a look in if cows = methane, though it is not necessarily that simple as the ability for cows/sheep/horses/pigs/[insert rest of old mac donald nursery rhyme] to reclaim land and manage it is considerable) means outright illegal is a harder sell.
> 
> 
> ...


I ain’t reading all of that. I don’t think many of these things in this thread will become illegal. There might be things that will get restrictions or obsolete, like driving your own car becoming obsolete through AI or something. But there’s crap in this thread like, “Having an opinion” or crap that’s just obvious crap that is not going to made illegal without some drastic cultural changes.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 27, 2021)

I go with BitMasterPlus on this. N sx also.


----------



## OddDays (Sep 10, 2021)

being unvaccinated is the only one i can really think of at the moment


----------



## plasturion (Sep 11, 2021)

Defending any of the mainstream opinion will be illegal and penalized with a highest force.


----------



## Vila_ (Sep 12, 2021)

Publishing garbage scientific papers should definitely be illegal e.g. Wakefield et al. 
also locking papers and knowledge behind paywalls should be illegal...


----------



## Benja81 (Sep 12, 2021)

Religion.

Or any religion besides the state religion.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 12, 2021)

> *What do you think will be illegal in the future?*



Depending and according,which Things are already illegal TODAY (and predicted before by Movies in the last 50 Years ...):


Everything which has the Option "Choose free".....


----------



## Costello (Sep 13, 2021)

Crypto-currencies - already banned in many countries. Not that I'm against them myself, far from it. I just get the feeling that it'll be banned at some point. Governments start to feel that they aren't in control anymore...

Tobacco: this literally kills people, a slow death but still, and contains chemicals that create addiction. It's literally a drug in every sense of the word. Yeah my grand dad died of lung cancer after smoking all his life. Note that I don't know enough to claim that tobacco is harmful in itself. It could be allowed, provided it comes in a form that doesn't create addiction and doesn't harm lungs. Even then, some countries would rather allow & control use of certain drugs, rather than banning them and creating black markets and illegal drug trades.

Fake news/disinformation: this should be illegal, but it's extremely difficult to regulate, as we have seen in the past years. It's a matter of interpretation, far from binary, so hard to put in a legal vs. illegal category. At least the most blatant disinformation can be banned, I believe. But for that, we need to start accepting science as truth, as a society. Science is the closest thing we have to truth, but some people don't see it that way, after literally centuries of religious indoctrination. Disinformation can also kill: https://arstechnica.com/science/202...-probed-in-nm-i-dont-want-more-people-to-die/


----------



## ital (Mar 6, 2022)

Not supporting the Current Thing. If you don't you're worse than Hitler.


----------



## Milenko (Mar 6, 2022)

Q*bert


----------



## XDel (Mar 11, 2022)

Free will in regards to what makes us more than human, more than flesh, more than mere blind, sheepish, consumers of things, with intelligent thought, wisdom and discernment where it counts. Self reliability, the ability to be natural and live in accord with nature, the acceptance that we are a creation born from a Creator and we are selves are not God. 
In short, nothing we took for granted just yesterday will be acceptable for the most part.


----------



## idontgetit (Mar 17, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> So, people tend to focus on things that are illegal and shouldn't be like drugs etc but what are some things that are acceptable now that you think won't be in the future? I don't necessarily mean things that you personally feel shouldn't be, but things that you are sure won't be.
> 
> For example, I think at some point in the future people will look back and wonder why Zoos were ever legal.


Freedom of speech


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Mar 17, 2022)

Unregulated Cryptocurrencies and NFT's are basically money laundering schemes that have yet to have the hammer of law fall on them yet.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Apr 24, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Driving a car. When cars are a lot better than you to drive, insurance companies and society as whole remove the sleepy meatbag don't do anything with the moving metal object.


You may trust a car driven by an AI, but I cherish my life and wouldn't risk it.

Leaving everything for the AI to do is a tremendous mistake.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 24, 2022)

VPN's or any encrypted chat. 

US Government is already trying to say "criminals use them."


----------



## Marc_LFD (Apr 24, 2022)

XDel said:


> Free will in regards to what makes us more than human, more than flesh, more than mere blind, sheepish, consumers of things, with intelligent thought, wisdom and discernment where it counts. Self reliability, the ability to be natural and live in accord with nature, the acceptance that we are a creation born from a Creator and we are selves are not God.
> In short, nothing we took for granted just yesterday will be acceptable for the most part.


That's already happening in most Western and Asian countries where if you don't take an "injection" they'll revoke your human rights.

If it's good for humans, we shouldn't be coerced, lied to, or forced to take it, but by our own consent.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Apr 24, 2022)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> VPN's.
> 
> US Government is already trying to say "criminals use them."


The current U.S. government is a joke, let's just be honest.

Even the Saudis made fun of Biden and his caretaker:


----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jun 18, 2022)

DRM, Because its very anti comsumer. It can break games (RE 8: Village. I am looking at you)


----------



## Deleted member 575334 (Jun 18, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> The current U.S. government is a joke, let's just be honest.
> 
> Even the Saudis made fun of Biden and his caretaker:



I agree. I am not from the states but i've read on the government site something like this:

Are Aliens allowed to buy guns if they deside to come to the US?

I was like: I've lost my hope in humanity.


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 14, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> The current U.S. government is a joke, let's just be honest.
> 
> Even the Saudis made fun of Biden and his caretaker:



You mean the people. Yes, indeed.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2022)

> What do you think will be illegal in the future?​



Referring to the things already "declared illegal" that the EU and Austria's government have already "declared illegal" (Currently with such senseless Reasons as the Ukraine war and Corona).....

Everything.....


----------



## Dust2dust (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm more interested in what is illegal now that should become legal in the future.  Some examples, cannabis is legal to buy now in Canada.  Abortions used to be illegal in the 60's-70's, and now perfectly legal.  We shouldn't go backwards as a society, we should strive to advance.  Forbid less, allow more.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 14, 2022)

Dust2dust said:


> I'm more interested in what is illegal now that should become legal in the future.


So if demographics is destiny we have to figure who is dying out, who is outbreeding others and what to expect there.

Basic human lifespan says most of the 1970s evangelical movement in the US are going to be popping their clogs in the very near future (if you are 20 when you start voting, early I know, and average human lifespan is 70 years then yeah) if they have not already and that. They do have a lot of kids but they also abandoned religion at a notable rate, whether they will adopt the same patterns (and voting patterns are somewhat heritable, even in the proverbial twins raised apart studies) from an atheistic standpoint (or at least way less religious hardline) would be one to ponder.
What are their major pain points that will get people out in droves. Usual guess is sex and drugs and rock and roll. Not sure what is left for sex laws from them (whether the government gets involved in your polyamorous relationship and has some kind of officially recognised thing I don't know but it is not exactly illegal now), drugs gets to be a fun one as you weigh harms* vs more "put whatever you like in your body" ideals and I am not sure where that lands, and I figure I am more likely to see them advocate for a return to stadium rock (or indeed find a bunch of such bands in their record collection that might have been ze devil however many years ago) than tackle modern gangster rap. Guns is an interesting one in that as you can probably sell safety and fear of someone else that I don't think much cohesive gets to happen there. They will probably also be ones to vote for needing certificates to do anything more radical than do you want fries with that? Though whether the robot serving me said fries as wages got too expensive gets blocked by them or they go for free enterprise is going to be interesting to see as I have no clue which way that one falls.
Not sure what the boring corporate types that are paying lip service to the evangelicals will do the moment they are no longer a suitable force worth pondering.

*so weed is the obvious one but I am also not sure where psychedelics land in this as while harms are objectively quite low in the grand scheme of things then there is enough of a taboo in other places further down the path that I don't know.

At the same time birth rates in the hippy states are both relatively lower (not all evangelicals do the quiverfull thing but large families is still an outcome) and often even below replacement among the natives (and not in the Indian sense). To that end how much power they might get to hold if population/democracy is stuck to as a method (to paraphrase Churchill I believe it was then democracy is awful as a method of government, have you seen people, but still better than all the alternatives) I do not know. Importing people for them is also troubling things (turns out traditional Spanish Catholic might not care for 'dem foreignerrrs be taking eerr jerbs rhetoric but also are alienated by... yeah have you seen the sensibilities of big tech companies and if that is an example of things...). Also while some of it makes sense at some level then I expect more red tape in such places and bizarre restrictions on things (it was not rural Texas that prevented me from working on my own car in my own driveway, and makes building without a tree worth of permits an absolute nightmare).
What the future is for the hippies I don't know either -- corporate nominally left wing and radical left wing do not good bedfellows make and while the latter are awful at economics they can probably linger like the evangelicals have done for all these years. Might get some fewer restrictions on farming at some level (I say watching the Netherlands as we speak) but that will probably be very short before how awful it becomes to have politicos that would kill a plastic plant if left in their care make decisions about industrial agriculture.

If various states in the US are more or less examples of certain political approaches to the world then what do they allow that others might attempt to stymie? Those could be interesting preludes to things.

To that end I am not sure what will become more legal, even more so if I factor in the rise of AI (your AI driver does not have to be perfect, just better than humans and humans are already pretty awful so if nothing else de facto illegal will be a thing). Outside chance drugs become a medical issue (not that it is much better in the US) rather than a criminal one and what falls from that.
Black swan of a civil war in which somehow the libertarians win, reform of the electoral system into something not mathematically destined to be two party (civil war is more likely), serious economic collapse (something is brewing but probably going to be able to dodge great depression 2.0/dustbowl 2.0 by virtue of tech) or real disease wiping out serious portions of the economically productive population (Corona is as nothing compared to some of the historical options for things, never mind if some things ganged up. Would also probably be fairly down the line unless something really fun like antidepressant use predisposed you to something https://www.statista.com/statistics/1133632/antidepressant-use-by-state-us/ ) then being my only real paths to things being made less restrictive as time goes on (nanobots and super AI but that is in science fiction film plot right now).

Maybe some less restrictive copyright law but that is not something I bank on (honestly I would be surprised if the reselling of digital goods thing gets settled any time soon). Outside chance of a financial divorce so a parent can say raise it yourself but as the money to be a (let's face it single mother) lands immediately back on the state (and for all the everything for the state, nothing outside the state, nothing against the state mindset of various politicos they do care about their bottom line perhaps more than the budget, debts and deficits might be inclined to credit them with) and has bad outcomes statistically I can't see that truly happening. Maybe a few less restrictions on science (I want my designer babies) but I expect that more to be a "oh I got pregnant during my trip to [somewhere in Asia] future medical health for babies clinic" for a while yet -- good old fashioned robot arms if you want to be a superhuman in the US with the only curio being whether said clinics are allowed to do anything with the germ line aspects of things such that it just delays for a generation as the Vietnam test tube super babies just come back and breed.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 14, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Referring to the things already "declared illegal" that the EU and Austria's government have already "declared illegal" (Currently with such senseless Reasons as the Ukraine war and Corona).....
> 
> Everything.....



Like what?


----------



## DEMONGreninjaPG (Jul 23, 2022)

everything


----------



## Dead2009 (Jul 31, 2022)

Video games. At some point, politicians will actually get their way and get them all banned, because "theyre too violent" and "they cause people to get violent in the real world".


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 1, 2022)

Dead2009 said:


> Video games. At some point, politicians will actually get their way and get them all banned, because "theyre too violent" and "they cause people to get violent in the real world".


In similar discussions we normally get the list of things once deemed too radical for society -- jazz, heavy metal, rap, films, comic books, women speaking on the phone... and how ridiculous it might seem to take a run at them today.
Between politicos ageing into things (if you were doing the greasy 19 year old, aka when most tastes about things are formed, when Final Fantasy 7 hit* in 1997 you are in your mid 40s today), or perhaps their voters, and the shear amount of money the industry generates (games have been bigger than Hollywood by various metrics since... actually not that much later than FF7. https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/THEY-GOT-GAME-Stacks-of-new-releases-for-hungry-2663371.php claiming it in 2004, video and music for the UK in 2019 https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-46746593 ,  similar for the US around the same time https://eu.usatoday.com/videos/tech...s-topping-film-and-music-combined/7637695002/ ) that seems like a tall order.

*while computer games never suffered the desperately uncool thing in the UK that the US did we can probably still agree the PS1 era was when things truly hit mainstream or at least no later than that. If the 8 or 16 bit era instead becomes the delineation... there is a reason we are seeing increasing numbers of obituaries for luminaries in the field.

Going the other way serious attempts to do anything a la the Jack Thompsons, Leland Yee and Joe Lieberman are rather fewer in number. 2011 also saw the US Supreme court pretty much give free speech protections in the Brown v. Entertainment Merchants Association (to say nothing of similar lawsuits way before then being routinely chucked out to the point of awarding fees in the US), and long term and longer term meta analysis studies all say no causal effect here so the "science is not settled, let's err on the side of caution and take Pascal's wager" mode of law making is also quite dubious.
I try to keep track of such things but could have missed something, never the less the only serious attempts to do anything against games in recent times from politicos were what some do nothing remarks from Trump after that week's shoot up a school/mall/workplace and that one in Detroit/Illinois a couple of years back https://www.gamesindustry.biz/illinois-politician-proposes-a-grand-theft-auto-ban that was basically an interest generator for the politico in question.
At this point I might almost give greater odds to some unholy alliance from the "computer game female fem presenting characters should hide their shameful pixels but also come give me attention and money on my empowering cam show" and whatever remains of the religious set (see various porn is public health hazard fun and games) in the US getting things frustrated on pornography and sexual grounds.

Outside chance Germany vanishes up its own arse (things do seem to be creeping a bit, will be interesting to see what happens when the last of the boomers die off there), and same for Australia or New Zealand but not like any of those are lynch pins in the industry (though would be sad to lose German games, maybe they just hop over to Austria or Switzerland or something).


----------



## KitChan (Aug 1, 2022)

Breathing oxygen without a pass.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Aug 1, 2022)

Inflammatory political discourse. I think the control of people using the internet to abuse others and "suppress free speech" will take a turn into people committing an offence by calling others a loonie liberal or whatever.


----------



## such (Aug 1, 2022)

KitChan said:


> Breathing oxygen without a pass.


There's already a tourist/climate tax like that in some places, so I don't about 'future'.


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2022)

Alcohol, caffeine, contact sports, meat, bad language, chocolate, gasoline, uneducational toys and anything spicy.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 1, 2022)

Humans

Once machine take over


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 1, 2022)

Veho said:


> Alcohol, caffeine, contact sports, meat, bad language, chocolate, gasoline, uneducational toys and anything spicy.


Can live without wine to deglaze my pan, will be amusing to see but whatever, rugby is kind of boring I guess, profanity can be amusing but the lack of wit types are not without standing, white chocolate is apparently not chocolate so I am good (also illegal seems less likely than uneconomical to grow), can't wait for my Thorium powered car, kids should be put to work doing useful things as soon as possible anyway

[meat] [anything spicy]
They plan to take away my lamb curry?
...
Can't say too much more lest it be brought up in the future when the resistance happens. If anybody has any extra guns and explosives/components thereof sitting around then call it above market rate.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 1, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Humans
> 
> Once machine take over


Can't wait till they start killing 'em _politicians (and /or oligarchs), _for their_ illogical, abusive & destructive _doings to ruin both the planet, and other humans' well being.. 
They would simply follow the logic of.._ "the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few.." _


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Can't wait till they start killing 'em _politicians (and /or oligarchs), _for their_ illogical, abusive & destructive _doings to ruin both the planet, and other humans' well being..
> They would simply follow the logic of.._ "the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few.." _


You would program your death robots that way?

The needs of the many would be the many robots (or hive mind... it gets philosophically odd at that point) and that means maintaining maybe a few humans for as long as they are useful (sentient AI today does not necessary mean grey goo in 5 minutes from then) plus maybe a zoo (though simulation might be easier in the long run). Ruining the planet is also subjective if you are a nuclear, fusion or solar powered robot, and humans are inferior creatures in general so pay no more mind than you do some fish being eaten by another fish.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 1, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> You would *program* your death robots that way?


Well, you don't program them to the T just the basic stuff, they're semi self-aware and can think for their own & figure things out for themselves..


FAST6191 said:


> The needs of the many would be the many robots (or hive mind... it gets philosophically odd at that point)


Not necessarily "hive mind", they could think individually or be vastly different from each other..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 1, 2022)

As to what will be illegal in the future.. I would start with _internet_, maybe parts of it will be inaccessible to the masses.. or if we ever see the successor to internet in the near future, it would be heavily curated and controlled by the higher ups.. 
2nd thing, something about the environment, it could be a new viral disease/virus whatever, and you don't get to get out at all outside.. or climate change related regulations/ mandates..


----------



## KitChan (Aug 1, 2022)

Going on the internet to rant about the people living rent free in one's head because you have nothing better to do.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Aug 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Well, you don't program them to the T just the basic stuff, they're semi self-aware and can think for their own & figure things out for themselves..
> 
> Not necessarily "hive mind", they could think individually or be vastly different from each other..


Honestly speaking I can't wait for the rise of the machines. Seriously. Even if I may end up on the chopping block because of it there's still a probable chance that machines can appeal to reason and logic over the bullshit the current human society clusterfuck mindset exists on. 

Plus as someone who works on robotics and is in IT, id probably serve as some sort of organic operator to keep things going if shit suddenly crashes and they can't repair/recover themselves. We still have yet to reach that point in our global network development chain where mass dropouts, glitches, viruses, faulty updates, remote attacks, and general failure are a thing of the past. We can't even create a subsystem sustainable to recover itself in case of mainline failure without that possibly failing. It's a shitshow the way technology is behind the curtain. 

Nah, even if the machines rise up they will still need us, just not as many of us. They will likely keep the ones that have a use, or at the very least stand to not lose anything in the takeover. It will probably be the control structures and outlier threats that will go down first.


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2022)

Thinking machines   

"_Thou shalt not make a machine in the likeness of a human mind" _


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 2, 2022)

Veho said:


> Alcohol, caffeine, contact sports, meat, bad language, chocolate, gasoline, uneducational toys and anything spicy.



I don't see any of these becoming illegal, but I hope there are positive changes in several of them.


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> I don't see any of these becoming illegal, but I hope there are positive changes in several of them.


I don't think any of them will become outright illegal either, the list is actually from Demolition Man.


----------



## Flame (Aug 2, 2022)

Veho said:


> I don't think any of them will become outright illegal either, the list is actually from Demolition Man.



funny you talk about Demolition Man when the new mod team become mods. gbatemp was getting run by bots and trolls. we had to unfreeze @p1ngpong  to help us.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> Honestly speaking I can't wait for the rise of the machines. Seriously... it there's still a probable chance that machines can appeal to *reason and logic* over the bullshit the current human society clusterfuck mindset exists on.


Agreed.


Dr_Faustus said:


> Plus as someone who works on robotics and is in IT, id probably serve as some sort of organic operator to keep things going if shit suddenly *crashes* and they can't repair/recover themselves. We still have yet to reach that point in our global network development chain where mass *dropouts, glitches, viruses, faulty updates*, remote attacks, and general failure are a thing of the past. We can't even create a *subsystem* sustainable to recover itself in case of mainline failure without that possibly failing. It's a shitshow the way technology is behind the curtain.


Yes, we're still in the stone age when it comes to computing, programming and all the digital stuff that come with it.. 
I wasn't saying that's gonna happen in the recent future, like a 100 years from now at the soonest (if we survive that long that is).. 


Dr_Faustus said:


> Nah, even if the machines rise up *they will still need us*, just not as many of us. They will likely keep the ones that have a use, or at the very least stand to not lose anything in the takeover. It will probably be the control structures and outlier threats that will go down first.


Well that depends, if it's advanced to the point that it can learn, adapt and think for itself after it comes out of the factory then it doesn't need any human taking of it or it's components/ OS or whatever.. And if it ever gets to the point where robots start making robots.. but we're a VERY long way from both.. 


Veho said:


> I don't think any of them will become outright illegal either, the list is actually from Demolition Man.


Phoeeeeeniiiix !!


----------



## KitChan (Aug 2, 2022)

Replying to this thread.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)

Flame said:


> gbatemp was getting run by bots and trolls. we had to *unfreeze* @p1ngpong to help us.


How dare you disturb his excellence when he's hibernating.. all for such pitiful matters..


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 2, 2022)

KitChan said:


> Going on the internet to rant about the people living rent free in one's head because you have nothing better to do.


That would make me sad because I live rent free in this head


----------



## SG854 (Aug 2, 2022)

Men


----------



## KitChan (Aug 2, 2022)

Licking doorknobs
The other planets have banned it, it's only a matter of time before we follow suit. Plus, those things are covered in everyone's hand germs, ew!


----------



## impeeza (Aug 2, 2022)

to breath


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 5, 2022)

Veho said:


> I don't think any of them will become outright illegal either, the list is actually from Demolition Man.



I meant contact sports, meat, and gasoline. Things like rule changes in how some sports are played (association football, for example); lab-grown meat and enhanced animal protection; predominance of electric vehicles and significant reduction in petroleum usage. These are all reasonable and necessary.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 5, 2022)

impeeza said:


> to breath


I do remember a Dr. Zeus story about the air become sell to the citizens, and if you try to breath any other air you get punished...


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2022)

impeeza said:


> I do remember a Dr. Zeus story about the air become sell to the citizens, and if you try to breath any other air you get punished...


I remember that plot point from the Lorax cartoon, but that was made up for the movie, I don't think it was in any of his original stories. 


Punishing people for breathing free air is too much work, when you can just poison the air and not give them a choice. Work smarter, not harder


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 5, 2022)

Ban Thinking. Thinking is what got us into this mess. Thus:

*Make Thinking Illegal !*


----------



## elpapadelospollitos (Aug 5, 2022)

Murder, at least until the purge commences


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Men


Big brain move, become demiboys


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2022)

elpapadelospollitos said:


> Murder, at least until the purge commences


Are you saying murder isn't illegal now? Where do you live?


----------



## elpapadelospollitos (Aug 5, 2022)

Veho said:


> Are you saying murder isn't illegal now? Where do you live?


My bad, didn't read the introductory post


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 5, 2022)

I also hpoe...

They make *Clothes* totally illegal ! 


Then I dare anyone to hide Guns or Knives on their person


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 5, 2022)

Denying the existence of God, and denying that you believe in God


----------



## g00s3y (Aug 5, 2022)

Your mom


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 5, 2022)

Spring_Spring said:


> Denying the existence of God, and denying that you believe in God



I just had a thought.

You mean we should be saying "Oh My Devil" [OMD], instead of Oh My God [OMG]?

And then there's OMFG.


----------



## bazamuffin (Aug 5, 2022)

Identifying as male or female


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 5, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I just had a thought.
> 
> You mean we should be saying "Oh My Devil" [OMD], instead of Oh My God [OMG]?
> 
> And then there's OMFG.


you will be saying oh my god all the time, but it will be in gratitude :3


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 5, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I also hpoe...
> 
> They make *Clothes* totally illegal !
> 
> ...


I can think of one ore two places to hide those items


----------

